# My Iowa cameras



## Gajbird (Dec 12, 2016)

I lived in Ga for 47 years and always loved seeing big bucks. Now I live in Iowa so I will post some pictures for those of you who are like me and want to see em


----------



## shaynepaul708 (Dec 12, 2016)

nice!


----------



## Deerhead (Dec 12, 2016)

Great looking bucks thanks for sharing


----------



## SEGeorgia10mm (Dec 12, 2016)

They grow them big up there. Lived in Iowa for almost 8 years. My blood would not thicken up for nothing so I moved back to Georgia.


----------



## Gajbird (Dec 13, 2016)

SEGeorgia10mm said:


> They grow them big up there. Lived in Iowa for almost 8 years. My blood would not thicken up for nothing so I moved back to Georgia.



 2 degrees this morning with a windchill of -20...They say frostbite in 29 minutes...lol 

 I'll be back oneday as well but wanna kill a booner first


----------



## jimmyb (Dec 13, 2016)

Can not wait til next year, my son will get his shotgun tag. Several of my buddies are up there now,one took a 160,9 point this morning.I have at least one more year to draw my bow tag.


----------



## Gajbird (Dec 14, 2016)

*yep*



jimmyb said:


> Can not wait til next year, my son will get his shotgun tag. Several of my buddies are up there now,one took a 160,9 point this morning.I have at least one more year to draw my bow tag.



There are deer everywhere here...Especially now with snow and frigid temps... The archery tag is harder to fill if you are holding out for a 140 or better but still the greatest chance anywhere I think...especially considering a worldclass buck can be on most ground at any point


----------



## bukhuntr (Dec 14, 2016)

Why did you move there?  Have considered it myself.


----------



## Gajbird (Dec 15, 2016)

*Moving*



bukhuntr said:


> Why did you move there?  Have considered it myself.



I prayed and asked God to use me.... 4 hours later I received a call asking if I would come here and interview for a job I had never applied for... after much prayer and even more adjusting I am an Instructor at a Nuclear Power Plant here...

 My hiring supervisor called and we conducted a phone interview... at the end he asked "Do you have any questions" I said "Do you hunt".... He was a lil befuddled but he eventually he said he used to.... You would be amazed at the people who don't hunt, don't care about it, and those that shoot the first thing they see.... Its awesome that in the world's best whitetail hunting folks really care about the meat. If you ever eat any you'll understand...It's honestly like steak.

 I think most Ga folks like me will be surprised how nice everyone is and how puzzled they are when you call them Yankees... They/We are Midwesterners and I promise you there is a huge difference...

Today when I came to work it was Negative 4 degrees... Last night while I was scouting windchill was -17.... So there is that


----------



## Tmpr111 (Dec 15, 2016)

Yes sir, that's the LEAD to follow right there!  Good for you buddy.


----------



## bukhuntr (Dec 15, 2016)

Gajbird said:


> I prayed and asked God to use me.... 4 hours later I received a call asking if I would come here and interview for a job I had never applied for... after much prayer and even more adjusting I am an Instructor at a Nuclear Power Plant here...
> 
> My hiring supervisor called and we conducted a phone interview... at the end he asked "Do you have any questions" I said "Do you hunt".... He was a lil befuddled but he eventually he said he used to.... You would be amazed at the people who don't hunt, don't care about it, and those that shoot the first thing they see.... Its awesome that in the world's best whitetail hunting folks really care about the meat. If you ever eat any you'll understand...It's honestly like steak.
> 
> ...



I ate some of my buck from Kansas the other night and it is incredible.  We had burgers and you can't tell it from beef.

I have a friend who lives in Iowa and he says he has hardly any friends who hunt.  He only has a handful and that most people could care less.  I wouldn't mind living up that way one day.  At least for Oct-December.


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Dec 15, 2016)

Awesome pics. I could see living in the Midwest for a period.


----------



## South Man (Dec 16, 2016)

thanks for sharing!


----------



## Flintridge (Dec 21, 2016)

How has it been finding a place to hunt?  Do you hunt on public land any?


----------



## Jim Boyd (Dec 22, 2016)

Great photos!

I am sitting on 4 points....just need the farm.....


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 23, 2016)

Congrats on the move and thanks for showing those Bruisers.


----------



## M77 Ruger (Dec 23, 2016)

Studs for days. Thanks for sharing


----------



## drenalin08 (Dec 26, 2016)

Awesome pics thanks for sharing!


----------



## Gajbird (Feb 7, 2017)

Flintridge said:


> How has it been finding a place to hunt?  Do you hunt on public land any?



It was really easy to find a place to hunt. I scout public land and put cameras out...It's different here because you never know where a 180" or better will pop up and you only have one archery tag and one gun tag to choose from 4 seasons that are a week long at best to kill him... I use a spotting scope and cameras (a lot of cameras) to try and find the biggest resident buck in a few different areas.

 Bow is off limits for virtually all of December due to two shotgun seasons and two days there is no hunting at all. Then Christmas with family for me is in Ga for a week.

 As for places to hunt there are thousands of public acres around here (Linn County) and most WMA's are not crowded... at least not like Ga quota hunts of which I went to every year. It's also mostly bow hunting which is lower impact. The deer are all used to vehicles and farm machinery since the state allows farmers to farm WMA's as long as they leave 10% of crops standing for wildlife.
 Like I said before most people will let you hunt but won't lease their land exclusively and atleast in my circles the majority of them don't hunt outside of the shotgun party hunts.

 I did lease 475 acres with a few other guys this year but that was a blessing not that common. I have tons of land that I have just been invited to hunt. 

 I killed a 170" and a 150" off of a farm that I was given permission to hunt for free and killed nothing on lease. I only had two Hitlist bucks there...a 150" wide 10 and the massive 9 with the split brow above. I passed as many as 30 deer in a sit and a couple 130's waiting on those two and I ate a tag sandwich... 

If you live here it's a hunter's paradise...If you don't its about a 4 year wait to hunt a week or two. It's the best hunting in the world IMO but a 4 year old or older buck is a smart SOG and hard to pattern in a week I don't care where you go or what he has on his head.


----------



## Gajbird (Feb 7, 2017)

*Two more*

These are the two I have killed since I moved. 

Triton is the 170" 14pt muzzleloader buck on trailcam and then tailgate.

 P4P is a 143" 11 point with nearly 12" broken off. I killed him with my brand new Carbon  Defiant on November 30th this year just a minute after sending this video on facebook to my buddy Thomas Vann who had fallen from his stand https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10202342893689777&id=1715209510.  

P4P stands for "Pray 4 Puke"


----------



## livetohunt (Feb 7, 2017)

Gajbird said:


> 2 degrees this morning with a windchill of -20...They say frostbite in 29 minutes...lol
> 
> I'll be back oneday as well but wanna kill a booner first



My favorite days to hunt in the Midwest are those cold late season days...It is really quite outside because no one is out doing anything..Complete silence while hunting, and the deer pour into the food sources. Great posts and glad Iowa has worked out so well for you. Congrats on the deer, and keep the updates coming through the summer and next fall.


----------

